# Scott Sonnon Interview



## Phil Elmore (Mar 16, 2003)

There's a neat interview with Coach Sonnon here at "t-mag.com."

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/252fight.jsp

He touches on a variety of subjects, from his background and training philosophies to clubbells and "performance breathing."


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2003)

I keep hearing about these and variants. They remind me of Uechi-ryu's jars.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 23, 2003)

Lends credence the saying that there is nothing new under the sun...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *There's a neat interview with Coach Sonnon here at "t-mag.com."
> 
> http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/252fight.jsp
> ...



I first met Scott in 2001 at an annual seminar one of my instructors puts on. Scott was one of the guest instructors. I was highly impressed with him and what he taught. I then bought some of his videos.

They are good videos and Scott really knows what he's talking about. I saw him again a few weeks ago at the Arnold Classic. He's always very friendly and he's very modest about his skills and abilities. I don't know when I'll get to spend any more time with him, but I'm sure I will and I look forward to it.

Mike


----------

